# can you help by telling me what this is?



## oshuway (Aug 15, 2016)

i'm 21. a year ago i saw the onset of my tics, which appeared in my stomach. my entire stomach would just contort around at the time. i was also driving when my first tic came about.

at another moment in time, after the onset of my tics, i was driving with my friend somewhere far off. all of a sudden i felt that i was losing control of my arms, my body had became extremely numb, it felt like i was 'one with the car', i became extremely lightheaded, i started experiencing dpdr, and having intense head sensations(very hard to explain, almost like my mind was exploding with weird feelings). at the time i chose to pull over and let him drive.

in the following months up until now my symptoms have gotten worse, especially the tics, dpdr, and head sensations. these symptoms affect me mostly at night, before i sleep, and when i am driving in a car. my tics occur mostly in my torso and head region during the day and night, but when i am in a car it affects virtually every body part in an almost violent way.

because of these things i have grown an aversion to driving. i did not fear driving before any of this, but now i do have a fear for highways(because who wouldn't when this type of stuff happens to you?). before all of this i had no tics and no sensations, and i was driving wherever i pleased. i do suffer from anxiety, and i've just recently encountered depression. i don't have much hope anymore, but i do seek answers.

i've been going to a doctor. she's a small help, and is suppose to be referring me to a neurologist soon.

i don't claim to know what is going on with me, i just know that i am not ok and probably haven't been ok for quite a while. for about 5 years i've just been feeling like i'm always attacked by symptoms. not that i seek them, or fear them, but that they attack me. this by far is probably the most consistent and debilitating set of symptoms i've ever had. my girlfriend visits me every day and drives the two of us on the backroads, and i honestly feel like the symptoms are catching up to that too.


----------

